

Secret Service seizes artist's illicit Apple Store photo project - pak
http://nyconvergence.com/2011/07/secret-service-confiscates-brooklyn-artists-apple-art-project.html

======
aorshan
How could that guy think what he was doing was legal? Such a cool idea though,
I know I make some odd faces in front of a computer.

